# Seatpost for new Vamoots



## jkaber

I'm torn on my seatpost for a new Vamoots. I'm looking at the following:

Thomson Masterpiece $130
Kent Eriksen Sweet Post $200
Moots Cinch Post $300

What makes a Moots post $100 nicer than an Eriksen? I'm 200 lbs and I know the Thomson is reliable and light. Any pros/cons or thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## dditty

Moots on Moots looks awfully sweet, though.


----------



## CrimeWave

Ask yourself why you bought the Moots.

Now ask yourself why you would "cheap-out" (relatively speaking) on the seatpost. 

Don't forget about the stem...that's almost 400$ from Moots but 80$ from Thomson....what are you gonna do about that?


----------



## jkaber

This will answer all questions.

<a href="https://s427.photobucket.com/albums/pp356/jkaber/?action=view&current=DSC_0275.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i427.photobucket.com/albums/pp356/jkaber/DSC_0275.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## AndyMc2006

*im torn as well*

I am considering getting the Moots seatpost as well as the Thompson but my dilemma is the Moots dealer doesnt encourage buying the Moots seatpost because the seatpost is limited to Ti or Alloy rails for that price there should no limitations. However, its beautiful and I might buy it anyway.


----------



## jkaber

Don't be torn....get the Moots post. The installation and adjustment of the saddle is so easy with this post and after 1,000 miles it has stayed in place. The craftsmanship is Moots perfect and it just looks like it was meant to be on the bike. I think if I had bought a Thomson I would have been dissapointed. At my weight I'll never get to use a carbon railed saddle, so I'm just find with traditional round rail Ti saddles.


----------



## AndyMc2006

Thanks, I agree, the seatpost is "sweet". I think I will go ahead and get it.


----------



## stover

Just do it. Moots is a lifetime frame. Its adds to the final cost but getting the post, stem and fork makes the package even that much better. I'm glad I did it.


----------



## tigoat

I have both Moots & Thomson seatposts on different bikes and I think both are top-notch. Thomson's seatposts are just as high quality as Moots if not better. With a Moots bike, it will definitely have to be a Moots post for me, especially the curved layback version. However, I would perfer the old style Moots seatpost better, as it is rock solid once adjusted and fastened down despite the fact that it takes a little more time to install assuming you know the trick.


----------



## Cat5superstar

The Sweet Post is nice too. The ti finish matches perfect as well.


----------



## chuckice

If you go with a Moots stem then the Moots post is worth it imo.


----------



## agegroupracer

This frame has been through 3 complete builds and the seatpost has been the one constant that will never be replaced!


----------



## tigoat

chuckice said:


> If you go with a Moots stem then the Moots post is worth it imo.


Chuckice: After all these years, your Moots is still looking as good as ever. It is wearing Zipp wheels now? What happened to those Lighweight wheels? Man those SL Moots are priceless, as you can't get one in Ti 6/4 anymore. Let me know if you ever considering selling yours SL, as I think it is in my size. Cheers!


----------



## chuckice

Thanks! Yep...I sold the LW's so I could get some clincher LW's for my Colnago. I moved out the old Record 11 to upgrade it to Super 11 as well. So that's exactly what the SL looks like now except I have a 0 setback post instead. 

So true...I rarely see any SL's floating around. It still rides as nice as ever...maybe even better with the Zipps. They're definitely less jarring on long rides vs the old gen 2 LW's.


----------



## Cat5superstar

View attachment 261813


Sweet Post on my Moots.


----------



## FTR

If we are posting Moots with ti seatposts and deep carbon wheels in front of cars then............


----------



## Cat5superstar

then what?...............


----------



## FTR

Cat5superstar said:


> then what?...............


Then what, what?


----------



## Cat5superstar

"If we are posting Moots with ti seatposts and deep carbon wheels in front of cars then"
then what?


----------



## FTR

You can't see the pics?


----------



## Cat5superstar

Now I know what the problem is.
No sir, I cant.


----------



## FTR

Cat5superstar said:


> Now I know what the problem is.
> No sir, I cant.


Quote my post and then copy the links into your browser.


----------



## AndyMc2006

I bet the bike cost as much as that Kia, awesome bike


----------



## FTR

AndyMc2006 said:


> I bet the bike cost as much as that Kia, awesome bike


Kia's must be cheap where you are from.


----------



## bon_gabs

enve all the way,but the moots frame still stand out..


----------



## quinnlogan

Love the Moots ti post as well. Adjustment is unique, simple, and stays put perfectly. Don't cheap out on the post!


----------



## Bunyan

Does Moots make a 31.6mm setback seatpost? If not, can you recommend any other solid Ti fabricators?


----------



## cohiba7777

beautiful!


----------



## AndyMc2006

jkaber said:


> I'm torn on my seatpost for a new Vamoots. I'm looking at the following: Thomson Masterpiece $130
> Kent Eriksen Sweet Post $200
> Moots Cinch Post $300
> 
> What makes a Moots post $100 nicer than an Eriksen? I'm 200 lbs and I know the Thomson is reliable and light. Any pros/cons or thoughts would be appreciated.


I love my new Sweetpost, it looks awesome on the Vamoots CR. I have no buyers remorse, just an extra $150.00


----------

